# OK, I will try one as well.



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my attempt to make my first rod. It is a ATC MB704 blank. I am putting the finishing touches on this tonight for my father for Christmas. This is the best shot of the Butt wrap that I could get. I think it went well for my first rod. I need to work on how to apply epoxy thin enough to level properly. I am sure I am not the only newb that needs to work on that. LOL










Be kind fellas....LOL

I will post more pics as I get them taken.

Robert

(Chuck, thanks for the countless texts and phone calls helping me out.)


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Really Nice Robert!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow looking good man!!!!!!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Very Nice work!!!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Is the seagated thread that you used? I would love to get my hands on some of that thread!!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

saltysurf said:


> Is the seagated thread that you used? I would love to get my hands on some of that thread!!!


No this is not varigated thread, its a wrapping style, its called a Tiger wrap. there are 2 different colors of thread in the wrap, sometimes more, you can read a little about it here http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/Tigerholo.pdf


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> No this is not varigated thread, its a wrapping style, its called a Tiger wrap. there are 2 different colors of thread in the wrap, sometimes more, you can read a little about it here http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/Tigerholo.pdf



What he said. In the picture, you don't get any feel for how "deep" the wrap is. Basically, there is a holographic optical illusion in the wrap. As you rotate the rod, or mover your eye across the rod, the yellow in there appears to move and shift. You can not look at it too closely for too long, in real life, your eyes will go cross  (like when you are looking for bubbles in the epoxy LOL). The picture makes it look flat. Wrap a couple of colors, epoxy over it, then do an overwrap and epoxy that. It is a sweet effect.

Robert


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

A tip with the epoxy is if you do not warm the parts try that first. What I do is place the two bottles in a bucket with extremely hot water in it and let them set for about 10 minutes. Second thing you can try is mixing a total of 12cc of the mixture, 5 of the hardner and 7 of the resin. This will thin the mixture slightly but it will also extend your cure time. I personally have not attempted this technique but learned it from a rodbuilder that has been doing it on the Gulf Coast for a long time. I also found out that the brush that you use makes a huge difference. I personally use the flexcoat sable brushes. You can purchase a brush similar to them at the art supply store. To clean these brushes squeeze out the mixture with a paper towel one time and one time only and put the bristles in acetone, not touching the bottom, and the finish will literally disolve.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I think it looks very nice, especially for your first wrap.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks good!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's sweet lookin.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Looks good!

Evan


----------

